# Relocating Advice



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

My long term boyfriend and I are looking to relocate to Italy within 2-4 years. I want to take some time to learn Italian and visit so we know what part of Italy is best. We may be on an extended visa/not working. Three things are important to us: having some, but not all American ex-pats in the same town (a mix of nationalities is good), fast internet and golf. Other than that he would like to be in a large populated area and it does make sense if we have 1 car. We're happy to live in a 2 bedroom apartment. One place we are thinking of is Le Marche. I also have an Italian background (my grandfather was from Sicily). Thanks so much!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Squirrel14# said:


> I also have an Italian background (my grandfather was from Sicily).


Have you investigated an Italian citizenship recognition claim?


----------



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Have you investigated an Italian citizenship recognition claim?


I actually have been thinking about that possibility as well. Dual Citizenship could be awesome! Will look into it. Thanks!


----------

